# Breeding Pair...Help?



## SnowDove829 (Jun 20, 2013)

So, I had this dove for the longest time. There was a sale coming up for birds and I figured I would go to find her a mate. Well I came home with a breeding pair. So now I have 3 doves.  The female is starting to nest. And the male is doing his little dance to try and impress his mate. I don't know if they have already mated or not, and I have no way of telling (unless someone else can, of course). BUT, my original female wants to bunk with the nesting female and honestly, I have no clue whats going on with these birds. I have never owned doves before.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is a good thing your first bird is a hen as two cock birds would of been fighting. having two hens and a cock bird is called a trio and it works out well. the hens will nest together and lay eggs in the same nest. you will need to get some fake eggs for them to sit or else you will end up with too many birds.


----------



## tman10001 (Sep 8, 2012)

sw meaning both hens will share the nest with 4 eggs in it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tman10001 said:


> sw meaning both hens will share the nest with 4 eggs in it.


yes, if there are four eggs in there. sometimes they sit on nothing or just one is sitting on some eggs and the other is sitting on nothing if there are no eggs.


----------

